# Eckige Kreise mit Wacom Graphire



## L-Boogie (13. Dezember 2001)

Moin 
ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Wacom Graphire2. Ich hab das Thema schon mal hier gepostet ->

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=8962

aber das war ich wohl etwas falsch am Platz. Problem ist simpel: Kreise sind in Photoshop nicht wirklich rund, wenn ich sie schnell und großflächig mit dem Tablett zeichne.Weitere Fotos und Infos unter dem Thread oben...

Liegt das an der kleinen Fläche von dem Teil oder nur an Photoshop?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## WOZU (25. Dezember 2001)

Ich glaube zu wissen woran es liegt.
Schau mal nach ob du irgendwo die funktion am Raster ausrichten eigeschaltet hast. Wenns das nicht war weiß ich auch nicht wiso.

Gruß WOZU


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Dezember 2001)

Es gibt von Adobe einen speziellen Treiber ( DLL ) für Grafikttabletts
hast Du den installiert? 
Bei mir hat der Treiber daselbe Problem gelöst ...


----------



## ~ago~ (20. April 2003)

sry das ich den alten thread nochma rauskram, aber ich hab das selbe problem und bisher nirgendwo ne lösung gefunden.
daher würd ich gern mal die dll da ausprobieren, finde die aber nirgends 8[
weder mein freund google noch adobe.de noch die freundliche dame vom adobe support konnten mir da weiterhelfen (vielleicht such ich auch einfach falsch)
frequenzstörungen wie bei den alten intuos könnens net sein da ich das tablet weit vom moni weghab (hab ausserdem nen tft bei dem sowas normal net auftritt oder?)
mnah thx in advance


----------



## Jacub (20. Juli 2004)

*des Rätsels Lösung*

heyho zusammen,

kenne das problem nur allzu gut. die lösung (hier anhand von photoshop 7)

auf den button "Werkzeugspitzenpalette einblenden/ausblenden" klicken (pinsel-tool muss dazu ausgewählt sein). 

dann ein haken bei "Glätten" machen und voila fertig. runde kurven und kreise, bis der arm abfällt!

Jacub


----------

